# Soaking belly post cure



## smokeybo (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi,

I'm (finally) getting around to smoking my first belly as I've had my belly in the Cure #1 (i got the Fiesta brand from H-E-B for my Texas folks) for 12 days so far. Question is should I rinse only, or rinse + soak to avoid that extra saltiness?

I've read the threads about not needing to soak as long as I let it cure long enough because the neutralization of salt/sugar process but I don't want to have wasted 16 days by not soaking.

My question is if I soak it for say 3-4 hours will it also remove some of the seasoning (I put a medley of spices in with the cure, salt & brown sugar)? Maybe I'll cut in half and do a soaked version vs a non soaked to see how things turn out.


----------



## bregent (Mar 19, 2019)

Rinse and then fry a few test pieces. If too salty you can soak, otherwise just proceed to smoking.


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 19, 2019)

Cut a couple of strips before rinsing. Fry them up. If too salty, THEN rinse for an hour or so. Slice couple more strips. if still salty, soak the belly in cool water for an hour or so


----------



## smokeybo (Mar 19, 2019)

My curing salt: https://www.fiestaspices.com/product/curing-salt/


----------



## solman (Mar 19, 2019)

is there a risk in thinking it's too salty when test frying right after the curing period? just wondering if the resting/equilibrium period will help mellow out the flavors, including the saltiness.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2019)

What was your curing recipe ???   If you used 0.25% cure salt, 1.1 grams per pound or 1 tsp per 5#'s.....  and approx 1.8 to 2% kosher salt, and 1% sugar....  rinse lightly, dry the surface, form a pellicle and smoke....
It will not be too salty...  your are golden....


----------



## smokeybo (Mar 19, 2019)

daveomak said:


> What was your curing recipe ???   If you used 0.25% cure salt, 1.1 grams per pound or 1 tsp per 5#'s.....  and approx 1.8 to 2% kosher salt, and 1% sugar....  rinse lightly, dry the surface, form a pellicle and smoke....
> It will not be too salty...  your are golden....



recipe (5lbs belly from HEB):
tsp cure #1
half cup salt
half cup sugar
few cracks of fresh ground black pepper
handful of some spice mix from HEB (it was good on some ribs I made last summer)


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

What kind of salt? Kosher salt, table sat, sea salt??? They all weigh differently by volume which is why it is best to weigh the salt instead of measuring by volume in TBSPS, cups, etc...


----------



## smokeybo (Mar 19, 2019)

Kosher salt

And it was too salty
test piece was like eating a saladito
In the fresh water soak it goes...


----------



## bregent (Mar 19, 2019)

1/2 cup of salt is probably way too much, regardless of the type. 5lbs of belly would need 40 grams of salt @ 2%. You've probably used closer to 120-140, or 3-4 times too much! That's probably also 5x too much sugar. Where did you find the recipe? I'd suggest using a good cure calculator like the one below and measure by weight rather than volume:

Cure Calculator
http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html?

Note that you might need to soak much longer than 4 hours, and change the water a few times to get it down to where it's not too salty.


----------



## smokeybo (Mar 19, 2019)

bregent said:


> 1/2 cup of salt is probably way too much, regardless of the type. 5lbs of belly would need 40 grams of salt @ 2%. You've probably used closer to 120-140, or 3-4 times too much! That's probably also 5x too much sugar. Where did you find the recipe? I'd suggest using a good cure calculator like the one below and measure by weight rather than volume:
> 
> Cure Calculator
> http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html?
> ...



I need to order a gram scale from Prime
I'll go grab two more half slabs (they were all ~5.0lbs) and try this again being more precise this time

The goal was to smoke my first belly on Friday/Saturday


----------



## solman (Mar 19, 2019)

I started my first pork belly's two weeks ago that are each around 4 pounds and used roughly 2 TB of kosher salt, or 1/8 of a cup, for each. I thought that was a bit salty, i can't imagine 4x the salt!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2019)

Stop using volume measurements...  You have no control to get a great product.... For ~ $10 you can get a very good grams scale....  Get the 0-100 grams scale...  It's more accurate...
.....click on this link....

......... Grams scale


....


----------



## smokeybo (Mar 20, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Stop using volume measurements...  You have no control to get a great product.... For ~ $10 you can get a very good grams scale....  Get the 0-100 grams scale...  It's more accurate...
> .....click on this link....
> 
> ......... Grams scale
> ...


I bought that scale last night for $9
Should be here tomorrow

Soaked belly for 12hrs then changed water and soaked another 4hrs
I'm going to smoke it regardless now
It's sitting in the fridge getting the pelicle now

The next batch will be more scientific


----------



## smokeybo (Mar 21, 2019)

They were smoking with hickory pellets for about 2.5 hrs before I went to Walmart to get some cheese. I have a 12 time and half way through it caught fire and flamed up. Luckily I caught it and extinguished it.

Ambient temperature was 80 when I began smoking but temp will fall to 45 overnight.
I plan on at least twelve hours of smoke. 6pm to 6am

I'll post pics and a video later


----------



## smokeybo (Mar 22, 2019)

Woke up and took them off at 600am today.
Nice smoked color.
Although it wasn't hard as a brick as I've seen some other slabs.
That video from Benton's that was posted here those slabs seemed pretty dry and inflexible from what I could tell. Almost like Serrano ham.
Mine is still a bit "fatty" and slightly flexible like it didn't dry out.


----------



## smokeybo (Mar 22, 2019)

https://ibb.co/q5ng3V4

There's a big story in my setup


----------



## smokeybo (Mar 22, 2019)

https://ibb.co/TThsw0x


----------



## smokeybo (Mar 22, 2019)

https://ibb.co/DKFbjSR


----------



## smokeybo (Mar 22, 2019)

https://ibb.co/FmhmSKh

I need to start from the beginning and learn how to pick a belly.
I want mine a little more lean than this.

I sectioned it into 3lbs and 2lbs
3lbs got a spice medelly the 2lbs piece only got salt and sugar

Oven is on 275 now warming up

I also did cheese
Gouda
Pepper jack
Mozz
Mild cheddar

I like the mozz the best....AMAZING


----------

